# falling compiliation



## murphy4trees (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJfdpMHCWW4

Here's the latest..


----------



## ckliff (Jan 3, 2010)

watched the whole vid. will watch it again. excellent!


----------



## RacerX (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice comp. Is it commonplace to drop the entire tree across the road? Some people would have a problem with that around here.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool video. Nice drops.
Though with the large amount given it will open the door for the armchair quarterbacks to point out everything they would have done different.
But you already knew that ,didn't ya?


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 3, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> Though with the large amount given it will open the door for the armchair quarterbacks to point out everything they would have done different.


I was going to but I'm on strike for now.........


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 3, 2010)

RacerX said:


> Nice comp. Is it commonplace to drop the entire tree across the road? Some people would have a problem with that around here.



When I went to Idaho, that was common practice. Just before the final cut you would cut the saw and listen for vehicles. The problem came when 'foreigners' came and had new quiet cars. (Unheard of in the early years.) All good things come to an end.


----------



## clearance (Jan 3, 2010)

Good Dan, nice vid. I don't cut the same, but so what. Nice to see full tree length falling, no wussy stuff.


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice vid. Must be a PA thing cause I've put a few across the road myself. Enjoyed the one you rigged out over the fence. Nice display of hinge dynamics in the begining.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 4, 2010)

oscar4883 said:


> Nice vid. Must be a PA thing cause I've put a few across the road myself. Enjoyed the one you rigged out over the fence. Nice display of hinge dynamics in the begining.


we do it here as well but have to get it up quick.....


BTW: that is a pretty cool video Daniel...


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dropping stuff in the street is not usually a problem in itself [secondary rd in residentail area]so long as you get one lane opened up rt away.
I am always more concerned about poking holes in the asphalt.
Cant pop them suckers back up with a pitchfork :monkey:


----------



## albert (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice drops.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 8, 2010)

Another nice video Murphy, always enjoy watching your vids. You do nice work.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks for the cudos... or is that Kudos?????


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 4, 2010)

Good stuff on there Murph. You are definitely king of fellers. That one between the new house and fence, better you than me, phew. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## rogert906 (Feb 6, 2010)

nice work there. it'd be fun to give $ estimate on all work done on the vid. could make it a contest! i especially like the rope work that begins at the 4:40 mark. smooth! i've taken some pretty rough rides and that was some nice work on the end of that rope.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome video! watched it all!


----------



## newsawtooth (Feb 28, 2010)

*Whoa Murphy,*

...you're turning into a regular lumberjack. Best video you've made. Good use of the open face cut, not used enough in arboriculture. In tight spaces it is helpful to keep the tree on the stump as long as possible as you've demonstrated.


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 5, 2010)

Hardly a lumberjack... just a one trick pony... well almost one trick... you want to see a real limberjack.. check out hotsaws101 on youtube.. brother can drop some trees... barely uses wedges. gets it all done with the saw. that is a whole nuther game... 

daddy don't use wedges, only ropes..


----------



## deer slayer (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome vid!! keep up the good work..


----------



## squad143 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great work Daniel. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DSS (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't come over to this forum much cause I'm not a tree guy, but I think I'm missing something. 
That was a great video, you are a very talented man.opcorn:opcorn:


----------

